# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Крупная утечка исходных кодов Windows 10

## Tcinet

На форуме betaarchive.com опубликован массив данных размером 32 Тб, представляющий собой внутренние и частные сборки версий ОС Windows 10, а также исходные коды различных программных инструментов операционной системы. Все эти данные предназначены исключительно для глаз специалистов самой корпорации Microsoft, производителей компьютерной техники и избранных и проверенных пользователей, участвующих в тестированиях продуктов. Знакомство хакеров с этой информацией чревато серьезными угрозами для пользователей Windows 10.

Предполагается, что данные были похищены неизвестными хакерами из внутреннего программного репозитория Microsoft в марте нынешнего года. Администрация betaarchive.com оперативно удалила массив данных со своего FTP-сервера, а также все упоминания о нем со страниц форума. Тем не менее, пользователи, успевшие ознакомиться с материалом, сошлись во мнении, что исходные коды являются частью Microsoft's Shared Source Kit. Позднее эту информацию официально подтвердили и представители Microsoft. СМИ отмечают, что эта утечка стала более масштабной, чем громкий инцидент 2004 года, когда в сеть утекли значительные объемы исходных кодов ОС Windows 2000.

----------

DEL (05.07.2017)

----------

